# LONELY PLANET Top 10's 2009



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

The world's most famous travel guide has published it's picks for 2009!!

*Lonely planet's list 'to visit' in 2009:*

Top 10-Cities

Antwerp, Belgium
Beirut, Lebanon
Chicago, USA
Glasgow, Scotland
Lisbon, Portugal
Mexico City, Mexico
Sao Paulo, Brazil
Shanghai, China
Warsaw, Poland
Zurich, Switzerland

Top 10 Countries

Canada, North America
Oman, Asia
Rwanda, Africa 
Georgia, Europe
Bangladesh, Asia
Kyrgyzstan, Asia
Greenland, Europe
Peru, South America
Sierra Leone, Africa
Algeria, Africa


*!!!!Note:* these are travel suggestions. Lonely planet doesn't mean these are the 10 most beautiful or spectacular or whatever in the world. They list places that are somewhat overshadowed on the world scene, to emphasize that there's more to see in the UK than just London, more in Africa than wildlife safaris and more in Belgium than just Brussels, etc...
Please refrain from whining why your town isn't in the list and trying to convince us why it should be. Comment on the actual list, without spamming the thread with 100's of pictures, please...


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

Personally, i think it's great that at least some guide books focus on lesser known jewels. Whenever a magazine over here list it's favourite city trips in Europe, it's ALWAYS the same: Prague, Rome, Paris, Vienna, London,...

Same goes for Africa: while millions flock to Kenya, people fail to see there are other countries with wildlife that can match that of the Kenyan highlands, and with far less consumerism (ie taking advantages of package tourists). Botswana, for example.

Anyway, I'd like to hear from people who have visited for example Sierra Leone, and if they feel these tips are justifiable.

To conclude, one pic of my hometown Antwerp, also on the list this year, to my great delight off course :cheers:


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

*Glasgow; Scotland with style*
Glasgow, the largest city in Scotland, offers fabulous shopping, crowded pubs and clubs and terrific restaurants. Art lovers will also find plenty to capture their imagination, as the city is home to more than 30 galleries and museums, including the world famous Burrell Collection and Saint Mungo Museum of Religious Life and Art. Naturally it is also possible to visit the coast from Glasgow or discover the rich history of the region by exploring neighbouring cities and villages.

Architecture: Many of the city’s buildings date back to the 19th century, when Glasgow was the trading centre of Scotland. Nowadays, the city palaces of yesteryear serve as offices and department stores. Enjoying both architecture and the contents of the buildings is the theme of The Lighthouse in the heart of Glasgow, with a variety of dynamic exhibitions on art and architecture.

Shopping: Glasgow is the largest shopping city of Great Britain after London and offers excellent shopping. Visit the pedestrianised shopping precincts Sauchiehall Street, Buchanan Street and Argyle Street or one of the indoor shopping malls, such as the Buchanan Galleries or St Enoch Centre.

Food and drink: Whisky, preferably single malt, is the drink of choice in Scotland. A visit to a distillery is certainly worthwhile. Like in England, the Scots enjoy a hearty breakfast with bacon and eggs, whereas dinner usually consists of a wide selection of meats. Salmon is also widely available. Mutton lovers must certainly try the traditional Haggis.

Getting Around: Glasgow has one of the most advanced, fully integrated public transport systems in Europe. Glaswegians are very reliant on buses, the underground, and the local railway network that cross the city and link it to the suburbs. The Travel Centre at St Enoch Square (+44 (0) 141 226 4826) is a good starting-point for general Glasgow-wide travel information.

Underground: The Glasgow Underground has twin tunnels providing a circular service linking 15 stations. Trains are frequent (approximately one every five minutes), and tickets are cheap, but must be bought in advance of the journey either from a machine or from the ticket office at the station.

Rail: An extensive network of regular and frequent local rail services operates in Glasgow, its suburbs and the West of Scotland. Most suburbs and towns within this area are accessible by train. If you are staying outside Glasgow and do not want to drive into the city, you can use the 'Park-and-Ride' system, which allows free parking at suburban rail stations, where you then continue your journey by train. CCTV protects most of the parking facilities - the Park-and-Ride also operates at four Glasgow Underground stations.

For more information on Glasgow visit the official Glasgow Tourism Website at www.seeglasgow.com 





















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































East Magazine, Singapore
“Glasgow has reinvented itself more times than Madonna."

Frommer's Travel Guide, USA
"More cosmopolitan and modern than its capital neighbour, not to mention a more happening night life"

In Style Magazine, USA
“Think Manhattan with a Scottish Accent.”

Indianapolis Star, USA
"Glasgow is a must-see destination"

Indianapolis Star, USA
"I'm happy to have visited Glasgow before the crowds show up"

Io Donna, Italy
“Città scozzese più glamour del momento.” ("Glasgow is Scotland's most glamorous city")

Lonely Planet
"Glasgow is one of Britain's largest, liveliest and most interesting cities"

Lonely Planet
"Glasgow is regenerating and evolving at a dizzying pace"

MD Magazine, Germany
“Glasgow is in, Glasgow is trendy.”

Metropolitan Home, USA
“Glasgow, Scotland – Exciting by Design.”

National Geographic Channel, USA
"Glasgow – this exuberant, design-conscious city of high sophistication and even higher style"

National Geographic Channel, USA
“If there’s an inspirational spirit looming over the city’s renaissance, it’s Mackintosh”

Salud Magazine, Mexico
"Europe's most beautiful city"

The Boston Globe, USA
"If you love wonderful architecture, Glasgow is your beat"

The Enquirer, USA 
"Britain's coolest city"

Time Magazine, USA
“Brimming with style and culture, Scotland’s biggest city is a revelation.”

Time Magazine, USA
"Europe's secret capital of music"

Travel & Leisure Magazine, USA 
“Glasgow is the United Kingdom’s hippest and most happening city”

Wallpaper*, USA
"Where art meets design, fashion and music in a sharp undercurrent of creativity."


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

taboe said:


> Whenever a magazine over here list it's favourite city trips in Europe, it's ALWAYS the same: Prague, Rome, Paris, Vienna, London,...


Actually what I've noticed it's pretty much the opposite, i.e. they always try to come up with the most bizarre places in order to kick up some sensation.
Nobody would care about those lists should they always candidate the same cities.

Having said that, Antwerp is stunning.


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

i don't like lonely planet's suggestions (only Glasgow and Shangai)...


----------



## yooik4890 (Jul 30, 2008)

taboe said:


> The world's most famous travel guide has published it's picks for 2009!!
> 
> *Lonely planet's list 'to visit' in 2009:*
> 
> ...



Chi town is not really overshawded


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

love to visit Scotland


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

javi itzhak said:


> i don't like lonely planet's suggestions (only Glasgow and Shangai)...


so you've been in every city on the list?


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

yooik4890 said:


> Chi town is not really overshawded


generally speaking, these are not the usual tourist destinations (especially the countries on the list). 
Off course Chicago is a well known city, but still it doesn't get the attention it truly desserves...


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

This thread is prone to so much spamming.


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

^^ hopefully not... Can you remove some of the pics from *GlasgowMan*? I specifically asked not to post too many pics...


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

taboe said:


> ^^ hopefully not... Can you remove some of the pics from *GlasgowMan*? I specifically asked not to post too many pics...


who put you in charge of the forum? :bash:


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

*Beirut; The city of contrast*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beirut is very nice


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Interesting list because it doesn't represent the "everyone has been there" cities and countries.
But you have to keep in mind that this list represents te taste of the individual traveller who doesn't mind harder travel regulations, less comfort, etc. For the mass it's just much easier to go to Kenya instead of e.g. Sierra Leone if they want to experience Africa.

Anyway, some of the places on the list (especially cities) are on my to-do list as well (Lissabon in three weeks, Warszaw some day,...).


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

Beirut is in my dream list!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok people, are you ready? This is

A N T W E R P

:cheers:


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

> Lonely Planet’s Best in Travel 2009 - *Zürich* is among the top ten cities in the world
> 
> Lonely Planet has named the top ten cities in the world – and Zürich is one of them. The renowned guidebook publisher sees the biggest city in Switzerland as a hip metropolitan city with a pulsating nightlife.
> In the book ‘Lonely Planet’s Best In Travel 2009’, published in October 2008, the publishing house lists the 850 hottest travel trends and destinations – and names the top ten cities in the world. Zürich is also extolled as being one of the top ten metropolitan cities in the world, which travelers simply have to visit.
> ...


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

I would absolutly love to go to Beruit.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I'd like to go to Rwanda!


----------

